# Merchant Navy Cap Badges



## chrisw2222 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
I am a collector of original MN cap badges does anyone know of websites or printed matter that can be used as a reference for unknown badges? Also does anyone know what company this badge is for ...










Thanks Chris.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

It's the cap badge from the London, Brighton and South Coast Railway, a company which has not existed since 1923.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

James, Thats a quick answer,


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Managed to find it in my copy of 'Talbot Booth'!


----------



## chrisw2222 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Jim,

Many thanks for that, appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

You are probably aware that E bay has some fairly rare cap badges in its pages! I would love to get hold of a Donaldson Line cap badge, if they ever had one that is?


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

I may be 6 years late with this, but that badge bears the house flag of the Newhaven-Dieppe service and was used much later than 1923, probably until the mid 1980s, when the British 'half' of the service was withdrawn and the _Senlac_ sold to SNCF. http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/75411.html


----------

